# 3M Micron Polishing Paper



## bamin (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone used these?

http://www.amazon.com/37-948-Micron-Polishing-Papers-2x11/dp/B001BHGC7G/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp

They seem pretty inexpensive and go all the way to 1 micron.

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 10, 2013)

bamin said:


> Has anyone used these?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001BHGC7G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...



I bought these years ago and never could get any use from them. They're felt like and super thin, easy to tear, and don't work with hard steel. I think these might be better suited to woodworking or plastics or softer metals.


----------



## gic (Feb 11, 2013)

There are diamond relatively thicker PSA versions of these used especially in the fiber optics field that I think will work wonderfully well - but I haven't found anyone who will sell individual sheets to me (yet)

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Abrasives/Home/Products/DiamondLappingFilm/


----------



## Squilliam (Feb 11, 2013)

I believe Gator has had success with them, as has C-Dawg, in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4--HIDogrc8


----------



## vicv (Feb 11, 2013)

Those diamond sheets are available at lee valley. Down to .1u. Never tried them though. If only they made them in 1x42 belts!


----------



## cclin (Feb 11, 2013)

I used them to polish my custom handle! they are work well with wood, ivory & horn......


----------



## jared08 (Dec 24, 2013)

I've bought a set ranging from 1k to .3micron i believe. At the time I only had a miyabi kaizen to sharpen, but on that steel they worked good. Worked nice to almost mirror polish the bevel.


----------



## berko (Dec 24, 2013)

i've had em for 2 years now but havent used em yet.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 24, 2013)

I've had some for a couple of years too. I didn't know what to do with them, but after watching that video, it made me think they'd make pretty good stropping material. 

Now I finally have a use for the glass plate on my HA strop base. :idea2:


----------



## chinacats (Dec 26, 2013)

Used some last night on a razor--I needed something with a smaller micron to clean up before using a natural finisher and it did fine. Used on glass and it was alright, but obviously lacked the feeling of a nice stone. Don't think I'd want to use it on a knife, but ymmv.

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Jan 6, 2015)

3M Polishing Paper is _not_ the same thing as lapping film. Lapping film uses a solid, smooth polyester film backing. Polishing Paper is a fibrous material as Dave described:



Dave Martell said:


> I bought these years ago and never could get any use from them. They're felt like and super thin, easy to tear, and don't work with hard steel. I think these might be better suited to woodworking or plastics or softer metals.



Dave, if you still have these have you tried them for finishing handles? From what I understand they should work well there.


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 7, 2015)

I use them all the time and I love...LOVE...them. I agree with Dave, they're not much use on blades (the 3micron can be used to remove light patina or surface rust), but they kick ass for post finish polishing on custom handles. I use the 3, 2, and 1 micron grits. Jantz sells individual sheets for about $1.50. I really don't know what I would use in their place.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## chinacats (Jan 7, 2015)

Mr.Wizard said:


> 3M Polishing Paper is _not_ the same thing as lapping film. Lapping film uses a solid, smooth polyester film backing. Polishing Paper is a fibrous material as Dave described:



Been a while since I posted that, but thanks for the correction. You are exactly right I was referring to lapping sheets (which I gave up on rather quickly on my straights).

Cheers


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 7, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Been a while since I posted that, but thanks for the correction. You are exactly right I was referring to lapping sheets (which I gave up on rather quickly on my straights).
> 
> Cheers



That's alright Jim, you'll be able to see how well these work on handles in a couple of days


----------



## chinacats (Jan 7, 2015)

mkriggen said:


> That's alright Jim, you'll be able to see how well these work on handles in a couple of days



Oh yeah, life is good


----------

